# My story..finally



## jimsim (Jun 28, 2012)

After I graduated from university, I was eager to migrate out from my country and I decided to choose Australia as the country that I want to migrate to. But because of the rules and regulations, I was not allowed to apply for it until i get 365 working days experience. I was patient and I worked for 1 and half years and finally I engaged one agent to help me on my application. It was July 2009 and I started my CDR and I took my IELTS exam. It was hard but I managed to get 6.5 for my IELTS and my agent told me that with my IELTS result, I will be only able to apply for State Sponsorship instead of independant visa. I was okay with that and from there, it was purely a waiting game. 

That time I was in a relationship and she knew all bout my plan to move over to aussie. We were having a long distance relationship at that time and she wanted me to move to the city that she lives in, to be together with her but my agent told me that it is not advisable to change job before my application is lodged. We had a hard time and we fought alot because of the distance thingy. My career hit a rockbottom when there is no career advancement in the company that I'm currently working in. I was in a depressed state as I couldn't do anything about it because of the application. Apparently the process took quite a long period and finally the girl said that she had enough of it and we broke up. 

No one knows about my stress and I kept asking myself whether is it worth it for me to risk everything just to get a PR in aussie? But a part of me is determined about it. It made me more stressful when I see my friends, one by one, are moving ahead with their careers, changing job which give them a better prospect and all, buying housing and cars, getting married and building their family. And me, I dare not to commit anything. I didn't dare to commit into any relationship as well. I was alone and I have no one to talk with. I have close friends and all of them just gave me a cliche answer like "don't give up", "be strong" and etc.

Economy downturn and Aussie unemployment rate gone up along the way keep me constantly stress and depressed. Not many of my friends know about my plan and my parents keeps on encouraging me and ask me to be strong.

So I waited from July 2009 till 2011 Jun, finally I got news from my agent. My application has been assigned to a case officer but it hit another obstracle. My IELTS result was not able to apply for State Sponsorship as it required 7 (previously was 6 but the rules changed). But thank God, my brother is already in Aussie and my agent changed my application to family sponsored. So my application was lodged and it went back to waiting game. 

And, on March 2012, I was called to get my medical checkup and certificate of good conduct done and finally on May 1st, I was granted my PR visa. 

From July 2009 till May 2012...it was indeed a long long wait and many sacrifices I've done but come to think bout it, I have no regret or anything and now I'm looking forward to start a new chapter in life. 

I'll be coming over Aussie March next year as 1st of april 2013 is the last date for me to make my 1st entry to Australia.

So yea, sorry for the long story. I don't mean to spam the forum as I'm still new to this but for those who are applying or in the middle of the process, don't lose hope and be patient. The moment when you receive the news of granted visa,the feeling is unexplainable, awesome I should say 

End.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

congratulations , it indeed fills you up and when you get the visa label, you do check it again and again to make sure you are not dreaming, happened with me


----------



## jimsim (Jun 28, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> congratulations , it indeed fills you up and when you get the visa label, you do check it again and again to make sure you are not dreaming, happened with me


Ah..yes! Even until now I still check it once a while because I did come from a long process.... which makes my visa more sweet and memorable


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Well, i started preparing for the documents in 2007, got married in feb 2008, applied for the ACS early 2008.. finally got it in Jan 2011


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

jimsim said:


> Ah..yes! Even until now I still check it once a while because I did come from a long process.... which makes my visa more sweet and memorable


Amazing jouney! Its pleasantly surprising to see people enduring such hardships to get stamping! It reassures you that you are on the right path and every effort is worth it!

Heartiest Congratulations for getting the visa! All the best for your future.

I was only wondering why did it take so long to get a CO, was it not 176....


----------



## jimsim (Jun 28, 2012)

aanchalk said:


> Amazing jouney! Its pleasantly surprising to see people enduring such hardships to get stamping! It reassures you that you are on the right path and every effort is worth it!
> 
> Heartiest Congratulations for getting the visa! All the best for your future.
> 
> I was only wondering why did it take so long to get a CO, was it not 176....



well my VISA is Skilled(Migrant) (Class VE) Subclass 176....and yea, I don't know why it took so long. I'm a very patient guy but this VISA application did really test my patient limit......

Thanks for your wish aanchalk...now is another challenging part for me as it is kinda hard for me to find a job that require my skills....

Oh well, i'm already decided if I still can't manage to get a job of my field, i'll take up barista course and just become a barista..


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

And what about that Girl, is she still in waiting or have a kid or two ?


----------



## jimsim (Jun 28, 2012)

Labeeb Ahmed said:


> And what about that Girl, is she still in waiting or have a kid or two ?


Ah, nah, we both moved on. I doubt she still in waiting as we did not talk to each other after the break up but I do hope for the best for her  As far as I know, she still not married


----------



## aspireaus (Apr 17, 2012)

jimsim said:


> After I graduated from university, I was eager to migrate out from my country and I decided to choose Australia as the country that I want to migrate to. But because of the rules and regulations, I was not allowed to apply for it until i get 365 working days experience. I was patient and I worked for 1 and half years and finally I engaged one agent to help me on my application. It was July 2009 and I started my CDR and I took my IELTS exam. It was hard but I managed to get 6.5 for my IELTS and my agent told me that with my IELTS result, I will be only able to apply for State Sponsorship instead of independant visa. I was okay with that and from there, it was purely a waiting game.
> 
> That time I was in a relationship and she knew all bout my plan to move over to aussie. We were having a long distance relationship at that time and she wanted me to move to the city that she lives in, to be together with her but my agent told me that it is not advisable to change job before my application is lodged. We had a hard time and we fought alot because of the distance thingy. My career hit a rockbottom when there is no career advancement in the company that I'm currently working in. I was in a depressed state as I couldn't do anything about it because of the application. Apparently the process took quite a long period and finally the girl said that she had enough of it and we broke up.
> 
> ...


Hearty Congratulations. All the very best for your future endeavors.

Cheers,
Aparna


----------



## jimsim (Jun 28, 2012)

aspireaus said:


> Hearty Congratulations. All the very best for your future endeavors.
> 
> Cheers,
> Aparna


Thanks Aparna!


----------



## krishireddy (Jan 18, 2012)

Inspiring persistence levels:clap2:..reminds me of 

"Hope is a GOOD Thing, Maybe the BEST of Things and NO GOOD thing ever dies" - Shawshank Redemption

All d very best Jimsim for ur future endeavors 

Cheers,





jimsim said:


> After I graduated from university, I was eager to migrate out from my country and I decided to choose Australia as the country that I want to migrate to. But because of the rules and regulations, I was not allowed to apply for it until i get 365 working days experience. I was patient and I worked for 1 and half years and finally I engaged one agent to help me on my application. It was July 2009 and I started my CDR and I took my IELTS exam. It was hard but I managed to get 6.5 for my IELTS and my agent told me that with my IELTS result, I will be only able to apply for State Sponsorship instead of independant visa. I was okay with that and from there, it was purely a waiting game.
> 
> That time I was in a relationship and she knew all bout my plan to move over to aussie. We were having a long distance relationship at that time and she wanted me to move to the city that she lives in, to be together with her but my agent told me that it is not advisable to change job before my application is lodged. We had a hard time and we fought alot because of the distance thingy. My career hit a rockbottom when there is no career advancement in the company that I'm currently working in. I was in a depressed state as I couldn't do anything about it because of the application. Apparently the process took quite a long period and finally the girl said that she had enough of it and we broke up.
> 
> ...


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

jimsim said:


> Ah, nah, we both moved on. I doubt she still in waiting as we did not talk to each other after the break up but I do hope for the best for her  As far as I know, she still not married


hey why don't you give her a call and tell her about the good news. Maybe things can change to the way it was again....

Good Luck and all the best for your move.


----------



## jimsim (Jun 28, 2012)

krishireddy said:


> Inspiring persistence levels:clap2:..reminds me of
> 
> "Hope is a GOOD Thing, Maybe the BEST of Things and NO GOOD thing ever dies" - Shawshank Redemption
> 
> ...


Thanks...I don't know about how others feel about the process of the application but for me, it was quite a tough and uninspiring one. Oh well, it's all over now and I'm glad that it finally come to the end


----------



## jimsim (Jun 28, 2012)

spin123 said:


> hey why don't you give her a call and tell her about the good news. Maybe things can change to the way it was again....
> 
> Good Luck and all the best for your move.


hmm...I don't know man...that did cross my mind at first but my logical mind said that is a past and I should move on though, afterall she was the one who wanted it to end, so no point going back to someone who doesn't willing to go through the hardship with you....

anyway...thanks for your wish! I see from your signature that you just submitted your EOI yesterday.....good luck to you! I hope you won't wait so long like me to get your visa granted


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Congrats mate...


----------



## anm (Apr 6, 2011)

jimsim said:


> hmm...I don't know man...that did cross my mind at first but my logical mind said that is a past and I should move on though, afterall she was the one who wanted it to end, so no point going back to someone who doesn't willing to go through the hardship with you....
> 
> anyway...thanks for your wish! I see from your signature that you just submitted your EOI yesterday.....good luck to you! I hope you won't wait so long like me to get your visa granted


Congratulations jimsim....looks like you are moving in more than one way...all the best...i always believed everything happens for the better...or they happen for a reason... With your patience and persistence..am quite sure you'll do real well down under...


----------



## mahisasuran (Jan 27, 2010)

Dude - don't worry about the girl. There's a large Malaysian community here so it wont be hard to find an Ahmoi you want or you can go international.

For job hunting, I suggest you apply online as much as you could. Sometimes good job may fall on your lap. Register yourself with the recruitment agency - you may find them out when you apply online (via SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site)

Which state you tied up right now ?


----------



## jimsim (Jun 28, 2012)

anm said:


> Congratulations jimsim....looks like you are moving in more than one way...all the best...i always believed everything happens for the better...or they happen for a reason... With your patience and persistence..am quite sure you'll do real well down under...


Thanks anm! True that everything happens for the better and it's another battle to fight. 

I might lose some of the battles in life but I will win the war of my life. I'm the winner of my life.


----------



## jimsim (Jun 28, 2012)

mahisasuran said:


> Dude - don't worry about the girl. There's a large Malaysian community here so it wont be hard to find an Ahmoi you want or you can go international.
> 
> For job hunting, I suggest you apply online as much as you could. Sometimes good job may fall on your lap. Register yourself with the recruitment agency - you may find them out when you apply online (via SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site)
> 
> Which state you tied up right now ?


Hey!! Hello fellow countryman! Yea, that is what I'm thinking also, LOL. 

Btw, I've been looking for job in seek.com.au the moment my VISA is granted and up to date, i've already applied for more than 50 jobs already but none gives positive reply.

I'm not tied to any state or anything. My VISA is family sponsored (my brother sponsored me) and my agent told me that I'm free to go anywhere of australia, unlike state sponsored where moral obligation that I need to work at the state that sponsor me for at least 2 years.

I'm heading to Sydney as initial plan next year, I can bunk in my brother house but i'm willing to go anywhere in aussie, I'll follow any job that wants me 

You're in Sydney now? maybe we can come out for a drink next time


----------



## mahisasuran (Jan 27, 2010)

50 applications ? That's nothing man . Anyway, I suggest you write down the comp/post/date you applied and call them 2/3 days after. Then weekly follow up to show you are keen. In which industry you are attached to right now ?

Yeah am in Sydney. Let me know when you are here ... we can go for drinks and make fun of our politicians.


----------



## jimsim (Jun 28, 2012)

mahisasuran said:


> 50 applications ? That's nothing man . Anyway, I suggest you write down the comp/post/date you applied and call them 2/3 days after. Then weekly follow up to show you are keen. In which industry you are attached to right now ?
> 
> Yeah am in Sydney. Let me know when you are here ... we can go for drinks and make fun of our politicians.


Oh, that's a very good advice. I'm in electronic industry but my job is very specialized, I'm an antenna designer and I design various type of antenna. Even in Malaysia, the job is rare as well.  It seems like my kind of job is rare in australia, that is why I'm kinda worried that I won't be able to get a job in Aussie. Maybe you have such job opening, you can let me know.

What industry are you on?

I'll be there next year March. And, yea, we should go for a drink and make fun of our politicians..LOL


----------



## mahisasuran (Jan 27, 2010)

You always can switch the industry. Beside the application I found LinkedIn is very powerful as well. I have been headhunted atleast 4 times in past 3 months - since my current employer sponsoring the visa 856 I could not make that jump.

Im in product development for brown goods.


----------



## pranar1 (Dec 3, 2011)

jimsim said:


> Oh, that's a very good advice. I'm in electronic industry but my job is very specialized, I'm an antenna designer and I design various type of antenna. Even in Malaysia, the job is rare as well.  It seems like my kind of job is rare in australia, that is why I'm kinda worried that I won't be able to get a job in Aussie. Maybe you have such job opening, you can let me know.
> 
> What industry are you on?
> 
> I'll be there next year March. And, yea, we should go for a drink and make fun of our politicians..LOL


Hey Jim,

Read ur story back there. First of all a big m hearty CONGRATS!!! I'm happy for u. 

Hope succeed further in making the dream possible. 

Regards
Prakash


----------



## jimsim (Jun 28, 2012)

pranar1 said:


> Hey Jim,
> 
> Read ur story back there. First of all a big m hearty CONGRATS!!! I'm happy for u.
> 
> ...


hey pranar, thanks for your wish...

it's a tough road ahead of me..but i will not give up...


----------



## jimsim (Jun 28, 2012)

Hello guys,

It's been so many months since I posted on this thread that I created when I first granted my PR visa. 

So right now, I'm already in Sydney for a week (touched down on 3rd of March) and I started my journey by opening a bank account with CBA, applied for my medicare, applied tax file number and also booked a session with RTA for my computer test.

It was a busy one. Then I started to apply jobs such as wait staffs, shop assistant and etc in the shopping mall nearby my house. It's a tough job for me as even such jobs, the employers are looking for either experienced person or school leaver. And I don't have both. My ultimate goal in this country is not working as engineer but to open a food stall of my own, a lil business that I can called my own. But I know that I can't do it now yet, because I need funding.

So for the whole last week, I was quite demotivated. But I keep telling myself to be strong. Even though I stay with my brother and his family, I still feel the pressure for myself.

And finally yesterday, I got a message from one of the shop manager where I applied to that I got an interview today for shop assistant. So I hope everything will be okay and this will be a stepping stone for my ultimate goal.

I even started to look for harvest job in other part of the country and if this interview doesn't go well, I'm prepared to go for harvest job. 

Anyway, it's an update and I will be updating more later on.

I guess some encouragements are most welcomed.


----------



## anesha (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey, 

When you have a strong will, the path will unfold and you will reap the benefits. 

you will ace the interview 

Have fun in yr new country


----------



## S58cRenu (Dec 29, 2012)

People out there may not realize how hard it really is. Thanks for the post buddy.


----------



## jimsim (Jun 28, 2012)

i just came back from the interview and it was not good. She preferred local people though. I guess tmr I'll call up the harvest jobs and ask about it.

and Renu, yea, it's not easy, in fact it's very tough.

The manager asked me why I moved to Australia since I was working as engineer back in my country. She said it is hard to get a job around this time and the pay increases accordingly to age, so it's hard for an adult to get a job here


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

jimsim said:


> Hello
> 
> I even started to look for harvest job in other part of the country and if this interview doesn't go well, I'm prepared to go for harvest job.
> 
> I guess some encouragements are most welcomed.


God forbid but what if the harvest job interview goes bad? What are your plans then??


----------



## jimsim (Jun 28, 2012)

Janneeyrre said:


> God forbid but what if the harvest job interview goes bad? What are your plans then??



Janneeyrre, well, I will keep looking and looking and looking...that is my plan, and the only one that I have. Seriously I don't have any plan right now. Haha.

If you read back my first post, I've gone through a lot and no matter what, I won't be going back to Malaysia, at least for time being. It's tough now but it's not tough enough to beat me down yet.

Tmr I will be going to another mall to apply any jobs available. 

Before the interview, the manager told me not to give up even though I don't get the job. And she said me all the best and keep trying.

I was touched, especially for a stranger who said that to me.

So I have to keep my head up and continue this journey.


----------



## DinaliDavid (Jan 15, 2013)

hi everyone,
thanks for the thread jimsim - it's great to read about the experience of others.
i sent in my docs to vetassess for arts manager/administrator in december - my status still says "processing" - 12 wks and counting!
jimsim - you managed to make it across - good luck with the job hunt. 
best wishes,
dinali


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

jimsim said:


> Janneeyrre, well, I will keep looking and looking and looking...that is my plan, and the only one that I have. Seriously I don't have any plan right now. Haha.
> 
> If you read back my first post, I've gone through a lot and no matter what, I won't be going back to Malaysia, at least for time being. It's tough now but it's not tough enough to beat me down yet.
> 
> ...


Could you do me a favor and answer this?
1. How much time does it take you to complete one job application?
2. How much time do you spend on this forum looking for some encouragement words?

I'd say update your LinkedIn, and other networking, and head to recruitment agencies. 
Research on how to make resumes for au employers and how to write impressive cover letters. If need be, pay for those services. 

Ask questions like "what could I do to be successful in finding a job" in this forum. 

Have that KILLER instinct. 
Good luck.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

HI jimsim...I just read the thread from the beginning...Thanks for sharing your experiences and all the very best with your job hunt!


----------



## jimsim (Jun 28, 2012)

Janneeyrre said:


> Could you do me a favor and answer this?
> 1. How much time does it take you to complete one job application?
> 2. How much time do you spend on this forum looking for some encouragement words?
> 
> ...


Hi Janneeryrre,

I'm not sure how long I spend on each job application but I can tell you that I customized every cover letter and resume to every jobs I apply to.

I did drop my resume to various job agencies in order for them to have my work experience in their database

I can tell you that the most I spend in this forum is less than 15 mins per day. I spend most of the time in jobsearch.gov.au, seek.com.au and other job seeking searches when I wake up. After I've done my daily morning routine (Browse new jobs available and applying to them), I wash up and get changed, then I headed to bus stop to take a bus to other town or suburbs to start walking around looking for any job opening out there. I carry more than 10 printed resume (General resume) and pass around to each jobs opening.

After I done it, I come back home and repeat my morning routine again as there might be some new jobs added when I'm away from computer and start applying to them if there is any suitable one.

After that, the time should be around 7pm and it's dinner time for me. Go for dinner and take a rest and plan for tomorrow, on where should I go next.

So you can see I don't really sit in front of computer and surf the forum. I try on every opportunity, every job opening be it online or offline.

Sometime it gets tired, if you know what I mean.

Encouraging words are welcomed, of course to keep my head up but the most important thing is that I have to encourage myself everyday.

I'm sure a lot of people can relate to my feeling and experience

Hope I answer your questions.

I've done applying new jobs of the day and it's time for me to wash up and get going, today I'm going to another suburb, or probably two suburbs before I head home.

 Have a good day everyone


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

All the best jimsim....I am sure all your efforts will pay off soon...All the best!!!


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

Super journey.. I know how it pains when someone desperately looking for success. Congratulations and all the best for your future career.


----------



## jimsim (Jun 28, 2012)

VVV said:


> All the best jimsim....I am sure all your efforts will pay off soon...All the best!!!


Thank you very much. 

I realize that there are a lot of jobs such as washer, kitchen helpers in all those chinese and vietnamese restaurant. They don't pay at the minimum pay, most of them are paying around 9 to 10 dollars an hour. I guess I'll give myself another few weeks before going for such option.

Not to be funny or something but good thing that I know how to speak Mandarin and Cantonese, even though not very good. 

A part of me, Im having a strong feeling of going for harvest job as they are paying higher pay. I know the job is hard and long hours but I will use monetary motivation to keep going. I might work for a year, save up then open up a small business in some place. 

Well, tmr I won't be going out as today I've went to 3 suburbs and I came back leg tired. LOL. And boy, Sydney public transport is not cheap. If I were to compare dollar to dollar with my home country's public transport, especially train.

So tmr's plan for me will be calling up NHLIS about harvest job and read up a lil on my computer test for RTA next week.


----------



## jimsim (Jun 28, 2012)

ramoz said:


> Super journey.. I know how it pains when someone desperately looking for success. Congratulations and all the best for your future career.


Thanks Ramoz. I'm trying hard and I believe in that.

My mum just told me this just now

"God will help those who help themselves."

So hopefully everything will goes accordingly and I hope my thread will give those who coming into the country in future to have a preparation and different perspective. I'm still single, so I consider myself lucky as I don't have any family commitment to worry about.

I will update more on my journey though and who knows few years down the road, I can even publish my own book about my journey in Oz. hahahahaha


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi jimsim,

Looking at your story.. I guess it's a matter of time that you will succeed in what you are aiming for at this moment.

Just keep you head high and I wish you all the best in your job search.
I know Malaysians are hardworking people and determined with a never say die attitude.

I know because I have Malaysian friends and a Malaysian wife.

You can start writing your story in a blog first..


----------



## jimsim (Jun 28, 2012)

after days of applying for harvest jobs and farm jobs, i didn't get any call for interviews. 

So I sat down and took a deep breath. I must not get emotional and it was only few weeks since I touched down in Sydney. I must not given up hope. After that, I decided to stick to my plan, which is try to get a job in the kitchen, to learn and be in the food industry itself, that will prepare me for my food business in future.

I started to look around in gumtree and seek for any vacancy in kitchen. And after few application, I got called up by 2 restaurants. Im not going to tell you which restaurant but restaurant no1 is newly established but they are famous in Melbourne, where they have around 8 shops over there. Restaurant no2 is a famous restaurant where they have 2 shops in Sydney and another 1 in Melbourne.

I was offered a two hours trial in the kitchen as a griller in restaurant no.2. I went and did the trial. At first, I was quite clumsy at the utensils and the system there. In my mind, I thought that was it. I was going to screw up my trial. But the interviewer was patient and taught me step by step. Even though he laughed at my clumsiness but I still did all he said. You have to understand that for a person like me who don't have any experience in commercial kitchen, it was a tough task for me during the trial but after a while, I was able to grab a hold of the system and all, I started to grill accordingly. But during the trial,I was not only required to grill but to take order from the floor staff, then proceed to inform another person to prepare the order, then I was required to grill and prepare plating with sauce for it. It was a tough multitasking job for me especially my trial was during the peak lunch hour. Imagine a newbie trying his very best to keep everything in order and balance during peak lunch hour, I just knew that my hands didn't stop at all during that time. 

But thank God, I managed to survive the trial and the guy was happy. He said he has a lot of good thing to say about me and I was at the good position to secure a training period from they. I like the environment there as people are friendly there and even one of them said he hope to see me soon and I replied to him that me too, hopefully.

Few days after trial and I still wasn't getting any call from them regarding whether I got selected or not. My high hope of getting selected was going downhill. I was prepared mentally to accept the fact that I did good but not good enough to get selected. But in the meantime, I consoled myself that maybe the management needs more time to determine and arrange training schedule for me. I even started to apply for other kitchen jobs.

And, in this lovely morning, I got a call and when I picked up, I heard 

"Hi Jim, I'm XXX and I would like to tell you that we want to offer you training for the griller position and your training starts on Monday."

FINALLY! I was selected for the training and it is sort of a probation for me before they confirm me as part of them. But I don't mind at all because all I needed is an opportunity and I get it. So I will start my training next week onwards, even though the hours are much lesser compared to permanent position but hell, it is a very good start for me and I will do it well and make sure I will be confirmed as part of the team officially. And at least I have something to write in my resume if something happened and I don't get confirmed.

After a month since I touched down, I finally able to have a start into a new experience and adventure. For a person who has only pure technical engineering work experience to start his journey in a commercial kitchen, it's like impossible but well, I make it possible.

It is a happy news but I should not get clumsy or take it for granted as this is just a beginning and it will be a long and fun journey for me. I will make it work for sure.  

For people who still applying for jobs, don't give up. Do what you think is right and good thing will happen itself. 

By the way, back to the restaurant no1 interview, it seemed like it went well and the interviewer said that he will call me up for training when the shop is ready for business as during the interview, the shop was still under renovation. But only verbal acknowledgement, I keep some doubts inside me. It might be just a lip service to keep their option open. According to him, he will give me a call during the middle of April.

Finger crossed for both. Wish me luck!


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

Congratulations jimsim.. 

It's the beginning and you will be better along the way. It's a start. 

Good luck. Hope to hear more from you on your job status.


----------



## iammay (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi jimsim,


Just went through your post. Glad to know that you get an opportunity finally. All the best and wish you good luck!

I was supposed to try my Sydney life for the past two weeks....but some family matters made me postpone my trip 

Cheers,
May


----------



## jimsim (Jun 28, 2012)

thanks AnfieldKnight. It's indeed a new beginning and I believe it's an interesting one. 

thank Iammay. Yes! Finally I was given an opportunity. One of the guy in the kitchen told not to worry because before this job, he was working in automotive workshop. So I guess it's all bout personality

But then from what I noticed, eventhough the government official report says that the unemployment rate is only at around 5.4%, but I think it is a lot higher. I don't know, I just guess it from the what I see. And these days, it is hard to get a job. But all depending on what is your goal. Some people might think that if they can't get a job of their profession, such as engineering or IT, they would go for woolworth or coles type of jobs. I would say that it is as tough as applying for your own profession jobs. I was rejected by both woolworth and coles even for the position of "various entry level jobs". 

Sometime, I just feel that you just need a lil luck to get what you're heading to. 

It's a tough start for everyone of us. But keep going forward and don't look back


----------

